# Remembering Trapper



## Trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

Trapper ( ° 25/02/93 - + 14/05/09)










:bawling:​


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He was beautiful!! And 16 years of sharing your life was a precious thing.

I am so sorry to hear you lost him. 
.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: (
They are a great joy when we have them, unconditional everything, and a tremendous loss when they go. Hang onto those happy golden moments and memories. They given them to you to hold near your heart, so on those days you remember…you smile as well.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I am sorry about your loss. Trapper looked to be a very pretty dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a very handsome dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Trapper. 16 years together must have created a very strong wonderful bond.
I hope our pain eases and you can remember the joyful moments without so much pain. It sure hurts when we lose them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trapper*

Trapper

Godspeed sweet boy!
You will see your family at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

16 years of many memories, hang on to them, for they will make you smile and laugh.

Trapper was a beautiful boy, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. How wonderful you had him for 16 years! I know losing them no matter how long is painful and heartbreaking.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Trapper - 16 years together will have left you with many happy memories, and when you feel able maybe you would tell us more about your lovely boy

Run free and sleep softly Trapper


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

God speed Trapper 16 years, a good long life but it doesnt make it any easier my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## docdoo475 (Jul 14, 2009)

Having had lost 3 dogs myself, i can imagine what you must be going through. Trapper was quite the looker. RIP Trapper.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

16+ Years! You done good! No aches and pains of old bones for you Trapper. Find my old man Jake - he'll tell you where they hide the best tennis balls!

My condolences - have been in your shoes. They never live long enough and take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Trapper. What a beautiful golden....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a handsome ole gent. How blessed you were to have him for over 16 years.... I know the heartache is just as raw no matter the age though. Godspeed Trapper, and many hugs and prayers to you. Thank you for sharing his picture, and I hope you stick around and honor him by sharing his life with us.


----------



## Trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

Just bring you a hugh here Trapper. I miss you so much


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Trapper will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Trapper. He is a gorgeous boy. You were so blessed to have him for 16 years. May all the memories of those years help you thru this sad time.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..RIP Trapper


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a wonderful long life. You done good - be proud of that!
(I know it's never long enough)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry you lost Trapper. RIP


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It doesn't get easier, does it? We just somehow get by without them. He was beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

*Een







voor jou mijn lieve jongen
Gewoon
Voor al je trouw
Voor alles wat je voor me bent*

_________________
*
Dag lieve Trapper,
Je hebt een vaste stek in mijn hart*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was a beautiful boy, and how lucky you ere to have had him so long. Not many of us have had our goldens near solong. But it doesn't matter if you have them a few months, a few yers, or a lot of years, the pain is so bad when we lose them. They live in our hearts forever, but we still want so much to be able to rub their ears, hug their neck, kiss them on the nose.


----------

